# miniupnpd issue

## nikma0

I update one of system(router on gentoo) a few days ego. I didn't update several month so many packages was updated (include kernel).

miniupnpd was updated to miniupnpd-1.10_pre20150721 and it  stop working. In dmesg I found:

```

Sep 25 20:25:15 [miniupnpd] addnatrule() : iptc_commit() error : Invalid argument_

Sep 25 20:25:15 [miniupnpd] Failed to add NAT-PMP 28086 tcp->172.16.173.1:28086 'NAT-PMP 28086 tcp'

Sep 25 20:25:15 [miniupnpd] addnatrule() : iptc_commit() error : Invalid argument_

Sep 25 20:25:15 [miniupnpd] Failed to add NAT-PMP 28086 udp->172.16.173.1:28086 'NAT-PMP 28086 udp'

Sep 25 20:25:15 [kernel] [ 5481.020773] x_tables: ip_tables: DNAT target: used from hooks POSTROUTING, but only usable from PREROUTING/OUTPUT

Sep 25 20:25:15 [kernel] [ 5481.022568] x_tables: ip_tables: DNAT target: used from hooks POSTROUTING, but only usable from PREROUTING/OUTPUT

Sep 25 20:25:16 [miniupnpd] addnatrule() : iptc_commit() error : Invalid argument_

Sep 25 20:25:16 [kernel] [ 5481.624729] x_tables: ip_tables: DNAT target: used from hooks POSTROUTING, but only usable from PREROUTING/OUTPUT

Sep 25 20:25:16 [miniupnpd] addnatrule() : iptc_commit() error : Invalid argument_

                - Last output repeated 8 times -

Sep 25 20:25:16 [kernel] [ 5481.627508] x_tables: ip_tables: DNAT target: used from hooks POSTROUTING, but only usable from PREROUTING/OUTPUT

Sep 25 20:25:16 [kernel] [ 5481.628753] x_tables: ip_tables: DNAT target: used from hooks POSTROUTING, but only usable from PREROUTING/OUTPUT

Sep 25 20:25:16 [kernel] [ 5481.629546] x_tables: ip_tables: DNAT target: used from hooks POSTROUTING, but only usable from PREROUTING/OUTPUT

Sep 25 20:25:16 [kernel] [ 5481.630170] x_tables: ip_tables: DNAT target: used from hooks POSTROUTING, but only usable from PREROUTING/OUTPUT

Sep 25 20:25:16 [kernel] [ 5481.630968] x_tables: ip_tables: DNAT target: used from hooks POSTROUTING, but only usable from PREROUTING/OUTPUT

```

I can't rollback and test miniupnpd because of previos version was removed from portage. I didn't find simple errors in code or in update.

I would be happy any help or ideas.

emerge --info

Thanks in advance

----------

